# Swollen testes- new one on me!



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I just got a call from a local goat person- a young buck kid that is eating and drinking normally has a temp of 106 and very enlarged testes (think yearling sized on an 8 week old kid). One testicle is very hard. What in the world?! (Unless goats get the mumps )


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Think something got twisted somehow?? I have no idea grasping at straws- It will be interesting to see what it actually is though!! Poor guy!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Strangulated hernia? Hydroseal?

Those were the first two things they checked with my son when he was an infant with the same symptoms. Don't know how similar human/goat plumbing may be. ?? :/ LOL


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Not sure if its the same as in cattle, but we had a young bull calf that whose testicles swelled like that. They did go down to normal but when he matured he ended up bein sterile. Vet believed it was a urinary infection that had caused it.

Ray


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Some sort in infection/abscess caused by an insect bite or being jabbed by a sharp hay stalk or stick?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Agree with Ray, no matter the underlying cause he is likely sterile now, even high enough fever in the rest of the body can do permanant damage to the buckling. Most of what can happen is at birth like Denise said. If it was a plumbing issue it would have been seen before 8 weeks old. With the temp you ask yourself, did it come first...or did the likely rupture of a hernia he has had at birth or torsion (strangulation like Denise said) cause the now temp....or is it urinary infection. And I hate third party posts cause we never find out anything


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, luckily I can get all of the info anyone wants- we have one heck of confused owner! She said that this morning one testicle is slightly softer. She had put him on biomycin last evening. I think he was supposed to be a wether anyway, being a pack goat person, she won't wether until late. He is still acting completely normal- jumping, playing & eating. He was delivered by c-section, but hasn't had any problems since then. Any questions you want me to ask?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

One, does she know enough to tell if his testicles are actually swollen  LOL!


----------



## chell20013 (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL Vicki! I've been looking at buckling testicles for 6 months now and it never ceases to amaze me how big they get when the baby is still so small!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

chell20013 said:


> LOL Vicki! I've been looking at buckling testicles for 6 months now and it never ceases to amaze me how big they get when the baby is still so small!


 :yeahthat :rofl

When I saw this thread I started thinking about my 3mo buckling and started to wonder if my buckling had swollen testicles, too! Because they are so darned big!!!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:rofl Yes, they are really swollen! She has been raising goats for 4 years now, and knows how big to expect them to be. :lol


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Critterluver23 (Mar 15, 2011)

So is it weird that my 6 week old Lamancha buck has tiny testicles??? lol


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Jessica, your boy will grow, he is still young!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Critterluver23 said:


> So is it weird that my 6 week old Lamancha buck has tiny testicles??? lol


I have a 6 week old buckling, too. Maybe we should compare notes? :rofl :rofl


----------



## chell20013 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are just like people, developing at different rates. I have one little buckling that I thought maybe just had an empty sack until he turned 4 months old. Now he has HUGE testicles!


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

It could be a staph infection. We had a buck break off a scur and get staph, which settled in his scrotum. It takes Gentomycin and Penicillan to cure (exact same thing they had me on after my surgery last year to prevent staph).

Know someone who had a mammoth jack get a tick bite and he had the same exact thing - staph that settled in the scrotum.

both were sterile.


----------

